# Finland concerts Sept 2019 - Sibelius in Lahti and Berlioz in Helsinki



## Guest

Just back from a holiday in Finland where I attended two concerts, one at the Helsinki Musiikkitalo (Farrenc, Say, Berlioz with Hannu Lintu and the Finnish RSO) and one at the Sibelius Hall, Lahti (Sym Nos 5, 6 and 7 with the RSP and Thomas Dausgaard).

Utterly fantastic experiences. Is there anyone here who has ever been to either venue or, better still, actually went to the same concerts?


----------

